# Spanish driving test



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone give me some info about the Spanish driving test please - in particular how the medical cert part fits in?

My husband has driven for years (in UK) but despite my nagging has never taken his test. Now with Brexit it's becoming a matter of urgency so I'm trying to find the best/easiest way for him to do this. The stumbling block is he has poor vision in one eye due to an accident and that's got us worried.

I've recently changed my driving licence over to the Spanish one and the medical was fine so I'm wondering, can he get his own medical cert or would he need a medical by someone decreed by the licensing authorities?

I think it may be easier to go back to the UK and then swap it over but I'd be very grateful for any advice


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

infomaniac said:


> Can anyone give me some info about the Spanish driving test please - in particular how the medical cert part fits in?
> 
> My husband has driven for years (in UK) but despite my nagging has never taken his test. Now with Brexit it's becoming a matter of urgency so I'm trying to find the best/easiest way for him to do this. The stumbling block is he has poor vision in one eye due to an accident and that's got us worried.
> 
> ...


He would have to do the same medical test (psychometric test) that you did. Part of this, as you know, is an eye sight test.

He would then have to take the theory and practical tests in Spain (can be done in English apart from the practical test which MUST be in Spanish).

As residents of Spain, it MUST be done in Spain. He can not choose to do it in UK unless he is a UK resident


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks snikpoh. Can you tell me how it all fits together please? He doesn't need lessons so does he just apply for a licence? And would he be able to go to the same Dr that I saw?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If he doesn't have a licence in UK then he will need to do test in Spain. Theory can be done in English but test is spoken Spanish. Also the theory pass is something ridiculous like 90%. My wife did it but needed lessons even for theory.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks kaipa. Can you use an interpreter?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> Thanks kaipa. Can you use an interpreter?


No, you're not allowed an interpreter.

Tests have to be booked via a driving school, & I believe that you have to have a certain number of hours of classes as a minimum. 

I'm basing that on non-EU adults who already had driving licences, & in some cases many years of driving behind them, who had to take some classes before the test.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

I think that's him knackered then :-( He's taking Spanish classes but isn't proficient enough to sit a driving test.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> If he doesn't have a licence in UK then he will need to do test in Spain. Theory can be done in English but test is spoken Spanish. Also the theory pass is something ridiculous like 90%. My wife did it but needed lessons even for theory.


 Not so ridiculous IMHO. The Spanish usually pass exams with 50%. If there's one area where they need to get 90%, it's in the driving test! Because such a high mark is required, I think most people would need to do a few practice tests before shelling out the money to do the test, even if they have been driving for years in one country or another.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> Can anyone give me some info about the Spanish driving test please - in particular how the medical cert part fits in?
> 
> My husband has driven for years (in UK) but despite my nagging has *never taken his test**.* Now with Brexit it's becoming a matter of urgency so I'm trying to find the best/easiest way for him to do this. The stumbling block is he has poor vision in one eye due to an accident and that's got us worried.
> 
> ...


 BTW, do you really mean that your husband hasn't got a UK licence, but he still drives in the UK and here? That can't be right, surely? Insurance??

If he does have a UK licence :fingerscrossed: he can exchange it for a Spanish one, providing you are residing legally in Spain


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not so ridiculous IMHO. The Spanish usually pass exams with 50%. If there's one area where they need to get 90%, it's in the driving test! Because such a high mark is required, I think most people would need to do a few practice tests before shelling out the money to do the test, even if they have been driving for years in one country or another.


To be specific, the theory test consists of 30 questions and you can only have a maximum of 3 errors.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

No unfortunately I mean he only has a UK provisional licence...hence my nagging, and no he isn't driving here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

disillusion20 said:


> To be specific, the theory test consists of 30 questions and you can only have a maximum of 3 errors.


I know, my daughter did it last week!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Has anyone without a good command of Spanish taken the practical test?


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

''My husband has driven for years (in UK) but despite my nagging has never taken his test'',,,,''The stumbling block is he has poor vision in one eye'',,,,, as a biker there is no stumbling block as far as I can see, just keep his irresponsible ass off the bloody road and take a taxi, I honestly can't believe this post!!!!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> No unfortunately I mean he only has a UK provisional licence...hence my nagging, and no he isn't driving here.


I’m a little gobsmacked to be honest. He’s has NEVER taken a test, he’s driving around with a provisional licence 

I have some questions

He’s not allowed to drive alone with a provisional so presumably you have a licence ?
He’s supposed to display LPlates all the time 
Who is insured

Provisional licence restrictions

If you have a provisional licence to drive a car, you'll need to be aware of the following restrictions:



> When driving, you must be accompanied by someone aged over 21 who has held a full driving licence for at least three years.
> The person accompanying you must sit in the front passenger seat and be fit to drive – so that means you can’t give an older friend a lift home from the pub after they've had a few drinks!
> You are not allowed to drive on the motorway on a provisional licence.
> You must display ‘L’ plates on the front and back of your vehicle (or ‘D’ plate in Wales).



Don’t drive near us... are either if you worried about killing anyone... he’s got vision problems. Dear lord...... Please be adults stay off the road Brexit or no Brexit


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Ah you're a biker...so you're really well qualified to lecture someone, very rudely I may add, on road safety aren't you? Firstly, monocular driving is legal in the UK and if it's not legal in Spain we'll soon find out won't we?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bikerboy123 said:


> ''My husband has driven for years (in UK) but despite my nagging has never taken his test'',,,,''The stumbling block is he has poor vision in one eye'',,,,, as a biker there is no stumbling block as far as I can see, just keep his irresponsible ass off the bloody road and take a taxi, I honestly can't believe this post!!!!!


 Ufff, I hadn't read that part!


Is this for real?


Anyway, I looked up provisional licences as I only had a vague memory of this. I am astonished!! You get a provisional licence and you can happily drive around, day and night for 10 years!! (providing you don't go on motorways and are accompanied by a driver over 21. That's a crazy system man!:mullet:


So I'm thinking this is a wind up that I got involved in because I didn't read the OP right, but at least I found out about provisional licences


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

''Ah you're a biker...so you're really well qualified to lecture someone, very rudely I may add, on road safety aren't you''?,,,,,,, yes actually, statistically bikers tend to make better drivers as they are more 'switched on' re other road users, whereas your hubby sounds like an accident waiting to happen, has he got his ''sorry mate I never saw you'' mantra practiced for when he is looking down at his RTA victim?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ufff, I hadn't read that part!
> 
> 
> Is this for real?
> ...


Well at least it made a change from Brexit 🤣🤣


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> Ah you're a biker...so you're really well qualified to lecture someone, very rudely I may add, on road safety aren't you? Firstly, monocular driving is legal in the UK and if it's not legal in Spain we'll soon find out won't we?


Okay I’ll bite, Brexits a bit boring 


Obviously he is more qualified than you or your husband to lecture on road safety , he’s past his test and has no health problems.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

deleted


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

bikerboy123 said:


> ''Ah you're a biker...so you're really well qualified to lecture someone, very rudely I may add, on road safety aren't you''?,,,,,,, yes actually, statistically bikers tend to make better drivers as they are more 'switched on' re other road users, whereas your hubby sounds like an accident waiting to happen, has he got his ''sorry mate I never saw you'' mantra practiced for when he is looking down at his RTA victim?


"There are three types of lies - lies, damn lies and statistics" - Benjamin Disraeli.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Okay I’ll bite, Brexits a bit boring
> 
> 
> Obviously he is more qualified than you or your husband to lecture on road safety , he’s past his test and has no health problems.


Oh... is that right?? I didn't realise the Meg in your user name meant Mystic Meg!! For your information I've been driving for 40 years with a clean licence and also have no health problems, so you might want to try checking the facts before jumping in with both feet next time.

Some more facts...my husband isn't Stevie Wonder as you seem to think, and is a very good, careful driver. There are plenty of people in graveyards who are testament to the fact that having a piece of paper does not make you a good driver. He is NOT driving over here (as I have already pointed out if you'd bother to read stuff properly) and is to all intents and purposes a "learner" in Spain. Do you say "Don't drive next to me" to all learners? If so you need to work on that attitude missy!

Oh and for the record, it's "Brexit's" and "passed" not "past" 

Don't bother to reply. Jumping to conclusions and engaging in a bit of faux outrage might be fun for you but I'm afraid you have nothing whatsoever to say that I'm interested in hearing.

To the others that gave more sensible replies at the beginning of this thread-thank you


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> Can anyone give me some info about the Spanish driving test please - in particular how the medical cert part fits in?
> 
> My husband has driven for years (in UK) but despite my nagging has never taken his test. Now with Brexit it's becoming a matter of urgency so I'm trying to find the best/easiest way for him to do this. The stumbling block is he has poor vision in one eye due to an accident and that's got us worried.
> 
> ...





infomaniac said:


> Oh... is that right?? I didn't realise the Meg in your user name meant Mystic Meg!! For your information I've been driving for 40 years with a clean licence and also have no health problems, so you might want to try checking the facts before jumping in with both feet next time.
> 
> Some more facts...my husband isn't Stevie Wonder as you seem to think, and is a very good, careful driver. There are plenty of people in graveyards who are testament to the fact that having a piece of paper does not make you a good driver. He is NOT driving over here (as I have already pointed out if you'd bother to read stuff properly) and is to all intents and purposes a "learner" in Spain. Do you say "Don't drive next to me" to all learners? If so you need to work on that attitude missy!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spellcheck lessons. As for there are plenty of people in graveyards who are testament to the fact that having a piece of paper does not make you a good driver. Well, without “ that” piece of paper thier would be far more people in graveyards.

You didn’t answer my key questions, that’s your choice. No, I don’t tell all learners not to drive next to me, I do however question the simple fact that you stated in your first post. 

“ my husband has driven for years in the U.K. and never taken a test”. 

which is why I asked and mentioned about driving with a provisional license.

If You don’t like the answers given you don’t have to acknowledge or take them onboard, if you post on an open forum, you will get different opinions be the outrages or what you want to hear.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Re medical 

I have had a spanish DL for about 25 years. The last time I took the medical test I was waiting for a cataract operation on my left eye. I passed the test. 

The tester said there was no problem with the considerably reduced vision but that left eye was potentially more of a problem (driving on the right) than it would have been in U.K. 

PS I have riden a road race cycle, motorcycles (currently a 600cc) and cars for 63 years, since I was 16. In my opinion cyclists and motorcyclists do not live long if they are not pretty good riders/drivers. 

I say reluctantly that I have been knocked off two wheels 13 times in my life, akways been by women car drivers (whom I would argue are usually better drivers than men). In all the driver’s insurance have paid out


----------



## silaeu (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello! He will need a medical by someone decreed by the licensing authorities for sure.


----------

